# London, OH Marley-male 10 months,house trained utd



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Humane Society of Madison County 
1357 St. Rt. 38 S.E.
London, OH 
740-852-7387 


Marley , male,10 mns. 
























Marley's owner turn him in because they were moving and could not take him. He is suppose to be a keeshond/german shepherd mix. He is 10 months old. As of May 23, we don't know much more. Hoping to find out more in the next couple days. He is marked urgent because the shelter is the county dog shelter operated by the humane society. We always have to have room for strays. We really want to find this one a good home soon.

Our adoption fee is $105.00 which includes a Home Again Microchip, set of shots, deworming, heartworm testing if old enough, and spay or neuter. Plus has a 1 year rabie. If you are interested in this dog, please call the shelter at 740-852-PETS or fill out an online application at
http://www.hsmcohio.com 
Marley-urgent is up-to-date with routine shots and house trained.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*Re: (NA) London, OH Marley-male 10 months,house trained utd*

I see Akita too, but agree with Chris.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: (NA) London, OH Marley-male 10 months,house trained utd*

We are going to gamble ans say just poorly bred.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: (NA) London, OH Marley-male 10 months,house trained utd*

BUMP


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: (NA) London, OH Marley-male 10 months,house trained utd*

is a beauty though,and looks happy


----------



## ShepherdMania (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (NA) London, OH Marley-male 10 months,house trained utd*

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: (NA) London, OH Marley-male 10 months,house trained utd*

I'd say GS and Akita (not fluffy enough for keeshond), but still handsome


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (NA) London, OH Marley-male 10 months,house trained utd*

Bump to the front!


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (NA) London, OH Marley-male 10 months,house trained utd*

bump


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (NA) London, OH Marley-male 10 months,house trained utd*

Any interest? Gorgeous dog!


----------

